# Wie mache ich einfache Formen wie Dreiecke?



## DucTX (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab mir vor kurzem Photoshop zugelegt und steh schon bei den warscheinlich noch sehr einfachen Dingen vor einem Problem: Wie macht man ein Dreieck?
Schon mal vielen Dank

DucTX


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Du nimmst das Polygonwerkzeug (Formen) und gibst in der Werkzeug-Optionsleiste als Seitezahl 3 an und schon hast du ein Dreick...


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Februar 2005)

Oder in Bildern:


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Sorry für Offtopic:

Neuro du hast einen Mac? Ich dachte immer einen PC mit Linux drauf... ( naja man kann irren )!


----------



## DucTX (28. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Februar 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry für Offtopic:
> Neuro du hast einen Mac? Ich dachte immer einen PC mit Linux drauf... ( naja man kann irren )!


Zweimal Windows-Rechner, zweimal Linux-Rechner, 1 Mac & bei der Arbeit arbeite ich auch an Macs


----------

